# Found this on the forte board



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

2014 KIA Forte Sedan vs Chevy Cruze Diesel 0-60 MPH Mashup Review - YouTube


Now This Is Choice #2


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

These guys are idiots but did you notice how loud the Forte was when they were driving.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup. One of the reasons I eliminated the 13 elentra from the list if this one is as loud then it's still the cruze (when one hits my area I want)


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I drove a Forte and wasn't impressed at all. The seat was uncomfortable and it didn't feel as peppy as should considering the amount of HP.
Dash is ugly, IMO. Fake carbon fiber does not help at all


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I definitely didn't like the Forte's dash. Despite the "stitching" it was seriously booring. These guys are testing east of Lyons, CO on the edge of the great plains.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I guess there are those to whom the Forte would appeal and that's ok. But, I have trouble believing there's a whole lot of resale value in a Korean made car whether it's Kia or Hundai. My pastor bought a Kia and I rode in it and believe me, it feels cheap...lots of features, but cheap. The testers were right, the Cruze feels like an upscale compact car and it is. We'll have to wait a few years to see how value holds up in the used car market, but I'm believing it's reputation will be good and thus the value will be appreciated. We'll see. In the meantime, I continue to thoroughly enjoy my Chevrolet Cruze TD!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea the 2 things well really one thing I want is hid projector headlights because of my nite time driving. The other us push button start. Why well just because lol but thus is a choice I'm not making based on needs but on practically


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Its not bad. I kind of like the simplicity of the interior, plus dual climate control. I would say its at least competitive with the Cruze and would be worth a test drive, unlike some cars in this segment like the new Corolla which are still seriously behind. That being said, the Cruze is getting a little long in the tooth these days, and the fact that it can still seem so competitive with new offerings in the market shows just how good it was when it first came out.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have ridden in a fully loaded new Forte. It's a very nice car.

Very jealous of the extra features.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup the features do make it nice and its a updated car unlike the cruze which can still hold its own. Gonna take it for an extended test drive on the same road i took the cruze and the elentra gt on to me the forte 5 us nice looking not tooo much going but if it rides bad and you need to turn up the radio on the highway and gets crap mileage. Then who cares how nice it looks lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting review. I see that high altitude takes quite a toll on acceleration. I wonder why he was only about to get 2000 RPM in the Cruze. That seems like an anomaly.


----------

